# Official Tough Enough Discussion 4/4



## Fail (Jan 24, 2003)

I'm interested, I don't think it's airing in Australia yet so I will have to stream it somewhere online.

Hopefully it's not a letdown.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Can't wait for this!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I would think this thread would be implemented with Raw's discussion thread, but im cool with it.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Who is that fat man on the right?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Bill DeMott (Hugh Morrus)


----------



## AmEagle (Sep 10, 2006)

Anyone know if this is showing in Canada?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

here we goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Let's do this thing.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Bill DeMott is the man


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

This looks like it's going to be an awesome show.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

my early picked is that Jeremiah dude


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nothing will prepare you for the WWE like playing basketball against little people.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

So we have a guy who looks like Edge, a guy who looks liek Orton, and a guy who looks like Maven.


----------



## 2nd Coming (Aug 22, 2008)

I have fallen in love with Rema!!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

This is pretty good.


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

Ariana's fine as hell...but I'll be surprised if she makes it past tonight's episode.


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

Holy shit that is a nice house. Who owns it?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Looks like ADR's house.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

This reminds me of The Assistant with Andy Dick.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Bill Demott!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

that is a nice house.


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

Buckwheat: "I heard Bill Demott, and I was like............who?"


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

one guy already has grey hair

bald guy could very easily be in Jersey Shore

edit: and yep there you go, he is from Jersey


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh boy, a spinner belt. A true honor to have.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

A spinner belt. The real belt doesn't even spin.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, the spinner belt is truly a fucking toy.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Not just your booty. Tits count too.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

oh shitttt ol


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

The man speaks the truth. Is anyone actually under the illusion that these chicks are here because of their skill?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

This is going to be awesome


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I love that guy already. Hey you don´t need skills in this business if you have booty.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh geez. A pillow! Such drama.


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

He was mad disrespectful, but he wasn't wrong.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Yeah, like the girls are there for anything besides their good looks


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I like the wannabe black guy already.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I mark for the Maven stand-in.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Hahahaha, Booker and Demott are totally Good Cop/Bad Cop


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Its true then. Stone Cold's music hits whenever he enters a room in real life.


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

Lol I'd like to see that fat fuck Demott get down there are do those pushups and situps.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Maven = Ronnie from Jersey Shore


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Total Package said:


> Its true then. Stone Cold's music hits whenever he enters a room in real life.


I KNEW IT!!!!!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Total Package said:


> Its true then. Stone Cold's music hits whenever he enters a room in real life.


:lmao


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh god bumps. This'll be fun.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Total Package said:


> Its true then. Stone Cold's music hits whenever he enters a room in real life.


lmao.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Skidmarks. :lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Skidmarks lol.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

haha at the nicknames


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

So we have:

Edge
Orton
Maven

And now Donny Osmond.

And apparently Tony Little.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Tumbleweed. Officially my favorite contestant.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Total Package said:


> Its true then. Stone Cold's music hits whenever he enters a room in real life.


:lmao:lmao

On a motorcycle. The domestic violence with Debra was probably a big misunderstanding, when it rang on the door, she opened and he almost ran her over.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Go figure, the "ZOMG you are sexist" girl can't even do a back bump.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol at Stone Cold facepalming.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Total Package said:


> Its true then. Stone Cold's music hits whenever he enters a room in real life.


Damn, I wish I can give you some more rep!


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

lol Ariane's rolls suck shit.

11 years my ass.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lol at them acting like it's the power plant

lol at hugh morrus talking shit as if he can do any of the workout with his fat ass


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

scrilla said:


> lol at them acting like it's the power plant
> 
> lol at hugh morrus talking shit as if he can do any of the workout with his fat ass


I agree with both statements. lol


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

Ok I offically like this Edge lookalike.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

no way that guy is 23


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WTF :lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Carl's Jr. commercial... wow.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Hajduk1911 said:


> no way that guy is 23


My thought exactly.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Total Package said:


> Carl's Jr. commercial... wow.



It's a Hugh Morris endorsement.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

This show is like 200 times better than RAW... Pretty sad really.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> It's a Hugh Morris endorsement.


That's funny.


























See what I did there?


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Hajduk1911 said:


> no way that guy is 23


Kinda looks like Kevin Nash.

Best reality show ever. Loving every minute of it.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> This show is like 200 times better than RAW... Pretty sad really.


Well hey, you put Hugh Morrus on Raw and see what kinda magical things happen.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Total Package said:


> That's funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does a stone cold impersonation:


"Your name is Hugh Morris?

You think that's funny?

You think that's HUMOROUS?"


----------



## Darkslicer (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm 25 and he looks like he's got a few years on me, honestly. So far out of everyone though, I think he's the best by far.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Tough enough is entertaining.


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

Im actually enjoying this, look forward for more.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Women sleeping, men working out. How poetic.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Does anyone know how many episodes there are gonna be?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm digging Luke.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

She is already sore. fpalm


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

TE is great so far. More entertaining than RAW actually because shockingly there is more wrestling. My early favorite is Luke.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I want Austin's wall of vests.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Miss Sore is going home lol.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

your hairdo is pissing me off!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao love austin


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Ouch. That looked painful.


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

I'd like to see Hugh Morris run those ropes for more than 20 seconds.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Move Buckweed!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Afro really sucks lol.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Eric can't last for shit he couldn't do the push ups and now can't last for 3 min on the ropes.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Look, its the black Ric Flair!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

OMFG that's disgusting.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Dudalizer said:


> I'd like to see Hugh Morris run those ropes for more than 20 seconds.


if you strapped a stick to his head with a french fry at the end he could


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Rima is delicious.


----------



## ethancowgill (Apr 3, 2011)

Lol love the teeth falling out. Demott and the hick dude both have fake teeth. 

I\'ve always wondered why running the ropes was so hard. I\'ve heard guys get bruises from running the ropes. Is it cause the ropes are hard cable, or what?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

CHEATER!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

ROFL, padding.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Stone Cold giving her the stare


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

dumb cunt


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

what a whore


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Its only cheating if the ref is looking.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn, I thought that they were show close ups on her ass for the hell of it.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I love this show.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

scrilla said:


> dumb *bangable* cunt



*Fixed*


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah, Rima, your ass isn't big enough to hide that.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

I hope she wins because she is banging, but not a good start.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

This one episode is already more productive than any NXT shows.


----------



## ethancowgill (Apr 3, 2011)

Stuff like that is shit the producers for the show tell the contestants to do. I love it. HAha


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

W>C said:


> This one episode is already more productive than any NXT shows.




I'm sure the quiz shows and carrying a barrel aren't far behind.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I do agree with Trish... its a huge pet peeve of mine when wrestlers mess with their ring gear during match, especially when they are supposed to be selling.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

ethancowgill said:


> Stuff like that is shit the producers for the show tell the contestants to do. I love it. HAha


I bet Snookie had those pads on last night.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

W>C said:


> This one episode is already more productive than any NXT shows.


True, and its actually real. Thats why i didn't like nxt.


----------



## Greatness78 (Feb 20, 2011)

This show is awesome so far.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

checkcola said:


> I do agree with Trish... its a huge pet peeve of mine when wrestlers mess with their ring gear during match, especially when they are supposed to be selling.


That coming from Trish who always did that herself when her underwear was about to show.


----------



## Darkslicer (Feb 11, 2008)

Just wait until they're forced to go through an obstacle course and drink a large soda at the end...


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

checkcola said:


> I do agree with Trish... its a huge pet peeve of mine when wrestlers mess with their ring gear during match, especially when they are supposed to be selling.


Yeah me too, and judging by the amount of trish asscrack we've seen over the years you can tell that wasn't a issue with trish.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm liking what I'm seeing so far. It's already pwn'd NXT.

Rooting for the tall bearded guy with the pregnant wife.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

The black chick is done.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

And I was just thinking to myself, "Damn, Rima has a nice ass"! That's false advertising!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Luke is gonna win this


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Je ne se qua? Who does SCSA think he is, Striker?


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

Come someone please remind me why Hugh Morris is on this show?


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Booker T: "I see somethin' in his ahhs."

Ah, good old Booker.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Dudalizer said:


> Come someone please remind me why Hugh Morris is on this show?


He's one of the best workers in the business.


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

Total Package said:


> The black chick is done.


Or the black dude.

But I agree though.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Dudalizer said:


> Come someone please remind me why Hugh Morris is on this show?


He was on previous Tough Enough's and I think he is tight with Johnny Ace


----------



## Darkslicer (Feb 11, 2008)

"If you ain't cheatin', you ain't tryin'." 
-Booker T


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Michelle is a head case...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn, Stone Cold is scaring the piss out of these guys.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Darkslicer said:


> "If you ain't cheatin', you ain't tryin'."
> -Booker T


quote of the night.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

That Tough Enough belt is made with the Devil's soul.

Oh, and it looks like most of the Divas are done, since Austin expects them to perform as well as the men.

Does Austin actually think the Divas division is worth anything right now?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

mrgagentleman said:


> Or the black dude.
> 
> But I agree though.


Just like a horror movie.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Michelle will be gone. Stupid idea to tell them you have 11 years of experience, when you suck like that.


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

Total Package said:


> Just like a horror movie.


LMAO!

Yep.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Bye bye black chick. We hardly knew ya.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Black chick, you're going home.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Is Michelle a man?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm glad they are taking into account the "It Factor" star quality.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Darkslicer said:


> "If you ain't cheatin', you ain't tryin'."
> -Booker T


:stupid:


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Michelle is probably a wrestling rat lol experience my ass


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

Hajduk1911 said:


> He was on previous Tough Enough's and I think he is tight with Johnny Ace


Ah I see. I never watched the original Tough Enoughs.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Get rid of Miss "I'm a female, I can be strong too blah blah blah."


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> Is Michelle a man?


Not after the surgery


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

coleminer1 said:


> Michelle is probably a wrestling rat lol experience my ass


Ew. 

She's not even cute.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

I like this show so far. Bad move by Michelle to say she has 11 years of experience, just makes them expect even more from you.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I'll be looking forward to this show instead of Raw from now on. Digging it!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

11 years experience and can't do a roll or run the ropes how is that possible?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I see Rima staying in this a while because of who she is.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

coleminer1 said:


> Michelle is probably a wrestling rat lol experience my ass


11 years of IWC experience...


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> 11 years experience and can't do a roll or run the ropes how is that possible?


Her buttpads are filled with _LIES_!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hopefully Austin sends off each contestant who gets eliminated with a stunner.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

lol at Eric rolling his eyes at her.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

mrgagentleman said:


> Ew.
> 
> She's not even cute.


She's got Turkey Wishbone crotch gap...


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

oh god..


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

crying card


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Nobody wants to hear about you pooping your pants Austin


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

LOLOL


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

LMAO What the fuck did Austin just say!!?? lol


----------



## Darkslicer (Feb 11, 2008)

I hope the black dude pulls through at least through this episode. He looks exactly like a friend of mine, plus an afro.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Black girl should go home first...even before hearing what the black guy says


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

She gave up her fucking house and job to go to Tough Enough? Is she that fucking stupid? Ladies and gentlemen, your Tough Enough winner!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Goddamn woman, I was pooping my pants against 600 pound savages when you were still in grade school.


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

lol, Austin talking about shitting himself is a great time, lol.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

austin is incredible on this.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Lmao @ Austin..

Michelle butting in on the conversation, I hope she goes already.


----------



## taker328 (Dec 24, 2009)

Well theres something i didn't know, Austin shit his pants wrestling Yokozuna?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Black guy is saying to himself, "Shut up, bitch."


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Most wifebeaters don't win Father of the Year awards.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Hopefully Austin sends off each contestant who gets eliminated with a stunner.



NICE!!!!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Austin is the man lol


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao awesome


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

SERVED LIKE A 20 DOLLAR STEAK!


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

lol if you wasn't an austin fan before i know you are after that


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

this is amazing


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

*Million Dollah Baby Michelle...*


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

stone cold killing it lmao


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

hahahahahahaha


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

*sigh*

Yeah that black chick is gone.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

LMAO!!!! 

Hell naw.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

LMAOOOO OMG DIVAS GOT OWNED.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

WHO? LMFAO


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

HER FAVORITE MATCH! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

wrong answer


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

MELINA AND ALICIA FOX??

WHAT?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Melina and Alicia Fox? 


ROFLMAO


HAHAHAHA.


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

lmao, Austin is about to serve this dumb cunt.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

this show is awesome.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

LOL MELINA?


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Melina vs Alica Fox!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hahahahahahhaha
Vince McMahon none lololol this is awesome!


----------



## Darkslicer (Feb 11, 2008)

LOL!!! Melina and Alicia Fox?! Is she serious? I'm done watching this if she doesn't go home right now.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Best Elimination Period of any reality show


ever


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

MELINA AND ALCIA FOX


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Goddamn Austin is good at this.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

TNA will hire her!!!


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm loling so hard at this bitch. Total dumbass.


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

THANK GOD THAT BITCH IS GONE!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao this is fucking awesome


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Melina vs Alicia Fox

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

As soon as I heard that answer, this popped into my head.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank fucking god. Melina vs Alisha Fox, loled.


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

I called it as soon as I noticed her ew'in at picking up trash.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (Jan 12, 2011)

She said Melina and Alicia Fox was her favorite match
Austin said WHAT?
HAHAHA
Epic as fuck


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Melina

and

Alicia

Fox.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Melina vs Alicia Fox lolololol

I love Austin.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Show is awesome.

AND BEFORE RAW! NICE!


----------



## Darkslicer (Feb 11, 2008)

YES. Haha, too perfect. I'm glad they cut her off instead of letting her fester and become a recurring contestant like so many other reality shows do with those kinds of personalities.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Im so glad this show is on at a time I actually watch TV


Potentially an amazing fucking show


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

nice that it's at 8pm EST now!!!


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Screw RAW. I only need this show! So fucking awesome.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

if i was them and saw big show walk threw the doors id shit my pants and run


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

This episode was so awesome, I'm gonna watch it again.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I can't wait for next week.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Great first episode. Really looking forward to this.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Austin will draw a bigger rating than Raw.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

this was great. wow. knew it would be good with austin but wow.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

That better be the new answer to every single "Favorite Match" threads. haha


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Hmm, this was actually good. Like it more than Raw honestly.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

The Rock episode is gonna be fucking epic.


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

almostfamous said:


> That better be the new answer to every single "Favorite Match" threads. haha


This is a joke that is going to get old REAL quick.

The IWC has a way of running jokes into the ground. Badly.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Shit same time for Chuck? NOT good for me.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

This show will probably help raw's ratings, seems like it'll be a good lead in


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

Great show, gonna continue watching this.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Tough Enough > RAW this week.


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

Tough Enough is officially the most entertaining show WWE has.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

almostfamous said:


> That better be the new answer to every single "Favorite Match" threads. haha


It's definitely gonna become my default answer!


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Great episode, to what hopefully becomes a great series.

Looking forward to this definitely.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't even like reality shows but Austin made this worth watching for me.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

I lol'd so hard and cringed at the same time at her saying Melina/Alicia Fox. She didn't even have a backup match, like say, Austin vs Rock!? Steve's reaction was fucking priceless.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Was that chick even on Raw tonight? I don't remember seeing two black girls.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

That black chick saying Melina vs. Alicia Fox was her favorite and Stone Cold reaction to her saying that was priceless.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

I am impress with this Tough Enough show. I will be a repeat viewer.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Well at least she didn't say Sting vs Hardy lol


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Wow I fell asleep throughout RAW but woke right on up during TE and it was really good.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

hazuki said:


> Shit same time for Chuck? NOT good for me.


DVR is your friend.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Haha I love this show already.


----------



## MR_PERVERT_ (Jan 11, 2011)

I hate reality TV shows with a passion but this was actually pretty good. Not looking forward to Cena's corny sand bagging ass making an appearance but I'll over look it. Great show and it is ten times better than Raw.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

TNAwesomeness said:


> Well at least she didn't say Sting vs Hardy lol


o i c wat u did thar


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

wrestlingfan4ever said:


> DVR is your friend.


DVR is my enemy. I dont have it haha.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So Matt is a veteran of the indies? anyone got a link to some of his matches?


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

TNAwesomeness said:


> Well at least she didn't say Sting vs Hardy lol


WHO?!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> WHO?!




That would have been her response for sure lol.


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

TNAwesomeness said:


> Well at least she didn't say Sting vs Hardy lol


Sting vs Hardy had less botches than an average Divas match and was about the same length. 

If she said Sting vs Hardy it would've been better than ANY Divas match. The fact Miss Botchmania Melina was in the match just made me want her gone even more.


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

This show is pretty damn good. The only thing bringing it down is that it looks like all of them are going to get signed, since they've already given a contract to that absolute failure of a gold digging first boot.


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> So Matt is a veteran of the indies? anyone got a link to some of his matches?


Just check youtube. 

Cross pretty talented, but he's a pretty big spotmonkey.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

TNAwesomeness said:


> Well at least she didn't say Sting vs Hardy lol


I bet that would have been an answer Austin would have loved. 

What she should have said was

Savio Vega vs. The Ringmaster


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

ElTerrible said:


> I bet that would have been an answer Austin would have loved.
> 
> What she should have said was
> 
> Savio Vega vs. The Ringmaster





Yokozuna v Austin, greatest squash match against a 600 pounder of ALL TIME!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

just looked at the wikipedia of some of the participants and this Jeremiah guy has been on Daisy of Love


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

lol at the black chick saying shut the fuck up till you see us in the ring, well we saw you in the ring and you suck.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

ElTerrible said:


> I bet that would have been an answer Austin would have loved.
> 
> What she should have said was
> 
> Savio Vega vs. The Ringmaster


I really wonder what Austin's reaction would be to something like that


Would he laugh, think you were at least smart, or be pissed for being a smartass


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Matt Cross is straightedge? Where's CM Punk?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Ditcka said:


> I really wonder what Austin's reaction would be to something like that
> 
> 
> Would he laugh, think you were at least smart, or be pissed for being a smartass


It depends one which Savio Vega match. The strap match they had was a great match.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Tough Enough >>>> Smackdown >> RAW 


Black girl would have survived one more week if she hadn't thrown out Melina and Alicia Fox.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I thought the show was good. I might check out next week


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I wanna know how many weeks Miss Ghetto USA will last. heheh


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Anyone have a gif of Austin's face after the black chick said Melina/Alicia fox match?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I didn't have much expectations for this but damn Stone Cold made this shit pretty funny with his banter. He shat himself in the ring once and he ain't ever won a dad of the year either!


----------



## GreatMovieCritic (Dec 24, 2005)

Utter crap but entertaining like watching a car crash. Eric has potential but the other chicks should been thrown out. Michelle's been wrestling for eleven years? Lmao. I am surprised no one really belted her with a crock like that.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm just glad it's back and and it's just like the original.

TE is the best thing they have going right now. 

I wish they would have shown the tryouts though. Too bad WWE New York isn't around anymore.


----------



## Ravenz_Rulz (Jun 15, 2003)

WTF... M-Dogg 20 is in this competition? O_O

I just watched his match with Sonjay Dutt in CZW from 6 or so years ago on youtube yesterday... I wondered where he's been lately... and with that said, where's Sonjay Dutt been? ROH?


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Stone Cold was definitely the perfect choice for host.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

Austin is the perfect choice for his role on the show. Getting a verbal beatdown from him would humble just about anyone.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Bill Demont with a few great one liners but the best was, "She's greener than goose shit."


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

If ya ain't cheatin, you ain't tryin!


*Does an Eddie strut*


----------



## Greatness78 (Feb 20, 2011)

I felt sorry for the chick that went out she seemed so innocent if you get what I mean


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs (May 8, 2010)

Wow. I did not expect Tough Enough to be this good.

I hate to draw a comparison but it's WAY better than Ultimate Fighter.
Stone Cold is really entertaining and they did a good job of cramming a lot of personalities into an hour.

Thumbs way up.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

Melina/Alicia Fox moment not far off for anyone that wants to see it again.


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

Stone Cold was caught in a conundrum between punching the chick or face-palming. 

He was left with eliminating the dumb idiot.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

LOL, how many times are they going to show this in a row?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Frozen Inferno said:


> LOL, how many times are they going to show this in a row?


hahah I just flipped back to USA

is this their 3rd freakin time playing it!?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Tough Enough was awesome, better than Raw! They have the perfect trainers for the show too. Austin/Trish/Booker/Bill FTW



Oh, favorite match ever -


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The Clique said:


> Tough Enough was awesome, better than Raw! They have the perfect trainers for the show too. Austin/Trish/Booker/Bill FTW
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, favorite match ever -




Wow, look at those moves. The psychology, the storytelling, the enthusiasm the announcers are showing, the crowd reaction, the anticipation, everyone wondering who will win this blockbuster main event.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Somebody throw some SHIMMER DVDs at this girl. Or at least a Jumping Bomb Angels match.


----------



## WrestlingFoLife (Jul 9, 2010)

HAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHA! "What's your favorite match?" "Melina vs Alicia Fox" "Who?!"


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

WrestlingFoLife said:


> HAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHA! "What's your favorite match?" "Melina vs Alicia Fox" "Who?!"


lmaooo, just saw it. i knew stone cold was gonna give her the boot after that. that girl just seemed totally naive. who knows, if she wants it enough, maybe we'll see her again one day. she's got a whole lot to learn about the business though, she needs to become a real fan first. 

honestly, i think the model girl might be next. she is way too soft and green to have been into wrestling for 11 years. i don't care if it's on or off...was she doing backyard wrestling with hillbilly jim? she slowed down right before she got to the ropes every time.

overall though, i thought it was pretty good. stone cold is definitely gonna make it entertaining. i was never a huge fan of the old stuff either. plus, it showed some backstage stuff and talk of passion for the business. i was really hoping they'd include that. if i ran one of those i'd have everybody take an unprotected chair shot to the head and see who shows up the next day.


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

Tough Enough was ridiculously good compared to what I was expecting it to be. The trainers are perfect and Stone Cold as a host is A+, his reaction to whatever her name is saying that shit is hilarious have gone back and watched that part five or six times and its still as good every time.


----------



## LaurentZai (Feb 23, 2010)

It really annoys me that people would try out for this, and have no wrestling history knowledge. I mean come on, wtf. If this your possible future career you should be able to talk at length about any subject having to do with wrestling. I mean... not wrestling...I meant sports entertaintment. Sorry WWE management.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Now THIS is the Stone Cold Steve Austin I knew and loved. Not the happy go lucky that would come in and cut a repetitive promo and stun everybody in sight putting no one over.

I knew the black chick was gone as soon we found out they would get one last chance to say their peace and avoid elimination. None of the guys were outright terrible, even Eric. Being out of shape isn't a long term issue. He's definitely got the size and the look. On the flip side none of the girls were standouts. Who knew Miss USA was such a bitch?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Hopefully afro wins.

Whoever does win though, I highly doubt they will get anywhere other than jobber on superstars


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

-Great show. It increases my respect for how hard everyone works in the WWE. Something as simple as running the ropes looks grueling. 

-Ariane would've made a great heel. She's a prissy bitch type with a high opinion of herself. That's a great Divas gimmick. 

-The guy that got in a fight with Miss USA sounded like some of the members of this forum when a Divas match comes on.

-Stone Cold is an awesome host as well. It's the perfect role for him.


----------



## I'mamark (Nov 10, 2006)

My dad said it would have been neat if the show had gone like Hulk Hogan's first wrestling lesson, where the guy that was teaching Hogan how wrestle broke Hogan's ankle to see if he wanted to be a wrestler enough to come back for more, which Hogan did. 
It would have shocked me if that had happened on the show, though that would certainly be a definite way of sorting out who wants it bad enough.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Seeing the show makes me wish that Austin Aries had been accepted. I would've loved to see him mix it up with Stone Cold!


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Actually enjoyed the show seeing Austin reaction after that girl said her favourite match was Melina/Alica fox was brilliant.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Austin is perfect host but for the trainers is debatable...


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

apokalypse said:


> Austin is perfect host but for the trainers is debatable...


hugh morris is fine as a trainer, as is trish. finlay would have been a nice addition. the old trainers were hardcore holly and al snow and holly was just there to be a hard ass and stiff.


----------



## JMHoff (Apr 3, 2011)

SCSA "What's your interest"
Eliminated girl "This is my NEW interest"
SCSA -Big time face palm-

I really liked the show. I agree SCSA as the host is "money in bank" and the trainers are ok. Bill DeMott is like a good ol' drill sargeant giving names to the rookies 

In conclussion, TE is a HUGE leap from NXT and I'll stay tuned..


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Really enjoyed the show and will definitely keep watching it. Stone Cold is a great host and the show as a whole had a great feel. I liked the whole handing back the championship theme as it's something different. 
I properly nearly rolled on the floor laughing when she said her favourite match was melina v alica fox and stone colds reaction was priceless
Looking forward to next weeks show


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

LOL melina vs alicia fox. dumbass, if you've got such an opportunity at least do some research.

The big afro guy is gonna be clumsy in the ring. He should be out soon.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Melina vs. Fox? :lmao

Great show. The style is a bit like Hell's Kitchen with Gordon Ramsey which I love.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

"Don't die on me, God damn it!" - Austin


I like Matt and Michelle so far, but we'll see how the rest of the episodes go.



> My dad said it would have been neat if the show had gone like Hulk Hogan's first wrestling lesson, where the guy that was teaching Hogan how wrestle broke Hogan's ankle to see if he wanted to be a wrestler enough to come back for more, which Hogan did.
> It would have shocked me if that had happened on the show, though that would certainly be a definite way of sorting out who wants it bad enough.


He broke Hogan's leg actually, but yeah, I agree!

- Vic


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

This is my first time watching a Tough Enough season and i love the show already. Steve was so entertaining as the host, oh i really like Michelle for some reason, hopefully she won't get kicked out soon.


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

Melina vs. Alicia Fox :lmao

Awesome show. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Donny Bono (Mar 26, 2011)

Can someone explain to me why Ariane was on RAW saying she\'s the next Diva when she was already eliminated as we saw on TE right after RAW?

And does anyone know how far they are along in filming? How many people have already been eliminated? Why would they beat out there on RAW? If it were me I wouldn\'t even go on RAW if I\'d already been eliminated.


----------



## txdave37 (Jan 25, 2011)

Big fan of Tough Enough back in the day, and enjoyed seeing the trainers be hard asses on the contestants. I still remember season 3 where Hardcore Holly beat down Matt and purposely gave the guy facial injuries. Real shit.

Austin was kickass as the host. I knew he would bust balls, and sure enough, he said if they did one thing he didnt like, their ass was out of there. I think we will get to see sides of Austin that we've never seen before. I loved his story that he shit his pants during a match, but didn't stop going. Gosh, I would be pissing my pants if I were in the bottom 3 facing him.


----------



## Koko B Ware (Aug 28, 2010)

It craps all over the godawful NXT that is for sure.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

^If only NXT was formatted similar like TE with more reality-based feel since the beginning i think it would have potential to be a great show. But yeah, it will be weird as hell to see Danielson getting trained to be a wrestler.


----------



## HTial12 (Jun 23, 2007)

Donny Bono said:


> Can someone explain to me why Ariane was on RAW saying she\'s the next Diva when she was already eliminated as we saw on TE right after RAW?
> 
> And does anyone know how far they are along in filming? How many people have already been eliminated? Why would they beat out there on RAW? If it were me I wouldn\'t even go on RAW if I\'d already been eliminated.


Because if they only brought out the winner from TE, it would defeat the purpose of the show. Also, just because they didn't win TE, doesn't mean they won't end up with a contract anyways.


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

Algernon said:


> Now THIS is the Stone Cold Steve Austin I knew and loved. Not the happy go lucky that would come in and cut a repetitive promo and stun everybody in sight putting no one over.
> 
> I knew the black chick was gone as soon we found out they would get one last chance to say their peace and avoid elimination. None of the guys were outright terrible, even Eric. Being out of shape isn't a long term issue. He's definitely got the size and the look. On the flip side none of the girls were standouts. *Who knew Miss USA was such a bitch?*



The hell did you expect.....her to be a sweetheart?

Pageant queens are the biggest bitches.


----------



## esennei (Dec 31, 2010)

Miss USA is a brown Maryse. Hopefully they don't give her inflated tits like Maryse.


----------



## wizzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Loved the show. Some good lines, that chick that said her favourite match was melina vs fox should have got a stunner and just then been eliminated.

Btw, one question is this going to be showned before or after raw?


----------



## esennei (Dec 31, 2010)

Greatness78 said:


> I felt sorry for the chick that went out she seemed so innocent if you get what I mean


Innocent my fucking ass. You are probably the kind of guy that is hypnotised by vagina. That whore was a manipulative bitch.


----------



## Crowl (Feb 22, 2010)

LaurentZai said:


> It really annoys me that people would try out for this, and have no wrestling history knowledge. I mean come on, wtf. If this your possible future career you should be able to talk at length about any subject having to do with wrestling. I mean... not wrestling...I meant sports entertaintment. Sorry WWE management.


That was the most mental part of that, this show is basically an extended and very public interview, how many people turn up for a job interview knowing nothing about their new company other than the address of it?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Donny Bono said:


> Can someone explain to me why Ariane was on RAW saying she\'s the next Diva when she was already eliminated as we saw on TE right after RAW?
> 
> And does anyone know how far they are along in filming? How many people have already been eliminated? Why would they beat out there on RAW? If it were me I wouldn\'t even go on RAW if I\'d already been eliminated.


They've finished filming the season, but I believe they still have yet to decide the winner. Like the previous seasons, they filmed until there were 2 finalists, and then they had a live show to announce the winner.


----------



## SES Soldier (May 25, 2010)

Absolutely loved it. I've been missing a third WWE show to watch since NXT started getting terrible mid Season 2.

I'll definitely be tuning in next week, surprised WWE could pull something out like this.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

esennei said:


> Innocent my fucking ass. You are probably the kind of guy that is hypnotised by vagina. That whore was a manipulative bitch.


True.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

fiftyonepercent said:


> TNA will hire her!!!


I wouldn't be surprised, honestly wouldn't to capitalize of internet meme fame, LOL


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

In my opinion, If Ariane (black chick) wouldn't have said those stupid yet funny answers, she would have stay and the tall 'model' chick would have gotten eliminated instead. She did the worst out of all the females, but she had more passion and sounded genuine.


----------



## Unsexed (Aug 29, 2010)

Premeditated said:


> In my opinion, If Ariane (black chick) wouldn't have said those stupid yet funny answers, she would have stay and the tall 'model' chick would have gotten eliminated instead. She did the worst out of all the females, but she had more passion and sounded genuine.


Neither stood a chance. They both struck me as insincere bitches in their reflective packages.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

CharliePrince said:


> I wouldn't be surprised, honestly wouldn't to capitalize of internet meme fame, LOL


She got signed by FCW/WWE already.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Optikk said:


> She got signed by FCW/WWE already.


exactly to stop what I posted earlier.. internet meme/virals, they knew that moment with SCSA was gonna make the rounds and quick

no other reason for her to be even give a chance to be brutally honest


----------



## LaurentZai (Feb 23, 2010)

They honestly should have both a male and female winner, because the standards and realities for both are so completely different.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Haha Stone Cold cutting Promos on everybody, i will be watching just for that. I see potencial in this afro Dude, has a cool look, just hope he has the passion for it. And the Miss USA screaming around that she will prove it and then can't even do a basic Bumb. But the most Epic thing, what's your Favorite Match Alicia Fox vs Melina date unknown LOL. They talk about passion and heart but can't name Classics or have been in the Ring for 11 Years and can't take a Bump, if your Fake why wouldn't you at least try harder, everybody knew it would attract Money whores and Golddiggers who thought this was like fighting on a Trampoline, but at least do your research. I really don't have favorites yet as i need moretime to get to know the individuals but Alicia Foxx sister is soo cute.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Really enjoyed it, this idea is a lot better than NXT. Austin's a great host and getting to see him every week again makes the show even better.

Can't argue with Ariane going, she had an annoying personality and only seemed to want to be there to be famous. The Alicia Fox/Melina favourite match moment was hillarious.


----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

This>>>> Raw and Mania besides HHH/Taker. I'll be watching weekly if it keeps up like this, Austin going off on the contestants is pure comedy.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

you know what really kills me the more I watch this "What's your favorite match?" moment is that after SCSA composes himself, and asks Ariane, "Who?"

Ariane replies back to SCSA "Melina and Alicia Fox" in a way that makes it seem like she was wondering if he knew them

LMFAO!!!

watch the vid in my sig watch the way she says it back to scsa, lol!! omg this is gold


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

I really enjoyed this. It was a nice, modern, non-bombastic bit of TV.

I was about to completely fuck off WWE but I'll follow this. It's a shame that Miss USA is getting all the face time and Matt Cross is stood in the back looking like a nub.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> I really enjoyed this. It was a nice, modern, non-bombastic bit of TV.
> 
> I was about to completely fuck off WWE but I'll follow this. It's a shame that Miss USA is getting all the face time and Matt Cross is stood in the back looking like a nub.


it's refreshing is what the term i'd use is

I love that SCSA is witty enough to be let loose like this and Booker and Trish can handle their own.. Trish looks like a natural out there and SCSA is just pure gold unleashed like this candidly being the coach 

 i think this season will be a surprising hit because of the mix led of course by SCSA


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

yeah, Austin is great as many have said. He's really in his element here, and hopefully the show continues at this same level, and we see more personality from the rookies.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Lostfap said:


> yeah, Austin is great as many have said. *He's really in his element here*, and hopefully the show continues at this same level, and we see more personality from the rookies.


I love how you said that

it is so very true 

what I love is that this is unscripted, it's a reality show no one is writing what the competitors say or do and Stone Cold is given free reign and he has amazing wit, delivery, and just everything is right with him that

hell, you said it best

he's in his element here  Trish as well, I liked how she was commanding the diva's sort of, "hey, Ms. 11 years, get in the ring" lol


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Great episode, really looking forward to the rest of the season.


----------



## RuthStar (Jul 9, 2008)

This show is the best thing WWE has put out in years, I loved Steve Austin as a host, I laughed at his reaction to that woman saying her fave match was Melina Vs. Fox, least name when it took place, those two have wrestled a gazillion times.
Trish trying to work out weather Rima having padding was cheating or not was funny too.
Props to wwe for this awesome show. I'll be watching every week.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Just a little critique, how about instead of having to give the Belt away Stone Cold suddenly stunns the eliminated and does a beer bash.


----------



## Cpt. Charisma (Mar 29, 2005)

If the corridor was bigger they should've had him come down in the beer truck rather than on the motorcycle, spray the contestants with beer, stun Booker T and Bill Demott, drink a few beers and leave.

I did like the show though, I like how different it is from the original tough enough, but I do think it was a miss not including the auditions in the first show, there's always some hilarious people audition who are terrible. It's good to see that Eric is this years Wendel.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Vic Capri said:


> "Don't die on me, God damn it!" - Austin
> 
> 
> I like Matt and Michelle so far, but we'll see how the rest of the episodes go.
> ...


I love how for one of the girls SCSA was like

Get up! *GET UP!! DON'T YOU DARE KNEEL IN THE RING*!


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Pure Gold, keen for the next Ep.


----------



## Electro Chef (Feb 27, 2011)

This is the best wrestling based show I've seen in a good long time! So many quoteable lines. SCSA cutting promos left, right and center. Demott looking like fucking Kilowog in the background. Loving the Farmboy, Matt Cross and Edge 2.0


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

http://www.usanetwork.com/series/toughenough/video/#v1317730

Don't know if it's been posted, but heres a deleted scene with CM Punk


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Awesome video


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

CC91 said:


> http://www.usanetwork.com/series/toughenough/video/#v1317730
> 
> Don't know if it's been posted, but heres a deleted scene with CM Punk


Awesome. Straightedge bro love. Never ever thought I'd see Josh Prohibition get referenced on WWE TV.

LOL at the guy at the end "I don't get why he's not a Superstar himself...if he thinks he's so cool". Erm...because he's about 4'11" and 125lbs and the WWE is right-wing as fuck...my young padawan.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Is only a matter of time before Booker T says the N-word.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Good thing they eliminated Arianne.

I expect Rima to go out next but I guess she'll go far because she's Miss USA and they'll try to squeeze all that publicity as long as they can.

EDIT: My bad Christina is Alicia's sister. She still sucked anyway.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I think the 11 year old veteran will go next.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

^no typo I'm guessing? Cause the way she moves around the ring, it does look like she's 11 year old and not 11 year vet.

Who really thought that this show reminded them abit of Big Brother but instead of things like veto,hoh contests, its just the wrestling competitions.

Sucks this show was only 1 hour for 1 day a week. Though I really think we might see a network like NBC pick this show up. With CBS and ABC having dominating reality shows like DWTS,Survivor, NBC could add tough enough since wrestling is more popular outside USA than shows like dwts and survivor.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

Thank got that powderpuff got booted out... never want her on my screen again. Imagine showing up for that show with zero knowledge of the business. Crazy! Great show, will be watching every week.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

I won't really continue to watch Tough Enough, but I know what these kids are going through.

Poor Ms USA... She almost put her head in that canvas via her head & neck. Ouch.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Bill DeMott is the shit.

That is all.


----------



## PG-13 (Dec 7, 2008)

I enjoyed this more than WrestleMania 27.


----------



## Jobu's Chicken (Mar 23, 2011)

PG-13 said:


> I enjoyed this more than WrestleMania 27.


this +10


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

i loved the show... Stone Cold makes a excellent host


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

this was so good!

austin is a great guy, he almost makes gordon ramsey look like a puppy.

good having booker there to.
alcia foxes sister is hella cute.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

very impressed with the pilot episode austin was amazing

i was :lmao at the melina is her fav match and austin goes WHO?!??!


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

I want that Michelle girl to leave next, she sucks, isn't attractive in the slightest and is lame.


----------



## NycRapAttack (Apr 7, 2011)

I loved Stone Cold's short little "promo" when he was asked why he shouldn't be eliminated. Total awesomeness


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Jethro said:


> Bill DeMott is the shit.
> 
> That is all.




I saw the previews for future episodes and he runs right into someone into a turnbuckle in one episode. Man, that would be a scary fucking experience lol. Not Hugh Morris at all.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

Girl "My favorite match was Melina vs Alicia Fox"

Austin "WHO?"


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

this is why Steve Austin is one of greatest mic worker ever he able to improvised-unscripted promos left-right and center. one of reason he cut great promo is been himself, Steve Austin is Stone Cold and Stone Cold is Steve Austin...i hope WWE follow his path for promos let the guys be them self and do their own writing for promo.

i never knew what other guys talking about especially Kurt Angle said Steve Austin=Stone Cold. after watched Tough Enough i knew why and Austin always have IT factor who got held down in WCW and WWF in his early career as RingMaster. nobody in the business better host-judges than Steve Austin who got all the factors..


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Anybody else lol a little when he said to Skidmarks...'Your Hairdo is pissing me offf!'.

Given Austin's hair as 'Stunning' Steve Austin.


----------



## SledgeHammer_Shot (Mar 3, 2007)

It went from being a bit shite to fantastic in the last 20 minutes. 

Good choice of coaches here as well. I love Demott and I'm looking for him to start being a right cold and hard bastard in coming weeks.

Stone Cold entering on the bike though was hilariously ridiculous.


----------



## Maximum007 (Jan 29, 2010)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Is only a matter of time before Booker T says the N-word.


lol!!


----------

